

Peerbelt: Personal search engine for what you have seen online - krassif
http://www.peerbelt.com

======
Cilvic
reminds me of <https://www.archify.com/> also I don't get the name of
peerbelt, it suggest that it's something social, but so far it only lets me
search my own history

~~~
krassif
This is Krassimir the Peerbelt founder - The difference is in the privacy
implications. Archify stores your data online associating it with an account,
while Peerbelt is a client app storing data and running on you local device.

It took some time building client app for both Mac and Windows. At this point
with competition like Archify or Seen Before popping up, I begin to wonder if
the time is well invested and whether privacy matters anymore.

You are are correct about the name. A collaboration service is due soon with
total control over the anonymously contributed to the index information.

